# The Realities Of What Happens After Synthol Use



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2020)

*The Realities Of What Happens After Synthol Use*

Dr. Thomas O?Connor, aka The Anabolic Doc, talks about the serious side effects that come from using synthol for site injections.

When people think of synthol, they most likely immediately conjure the freaks with cartoonishly large muscles. But synthol use goes beyond those shocking few individuals. It?s been claimed that bodybuilders have used synthol or other site enhancement oils to perfect or ?touch up? a physique. But what are the side effects of using such oils? And what happens to it inside your body in the long term? In our latest GI Exclusive interview, Dr. Thomas O?Connor reveals the long term effects from using synthol.

Dr. Thomas O?Connor is a doctor who deals specifically with steroid users. That?s why he?s called the Anabolic Doc. So of course in his time treating patients he?s also ran past individuals who have used synthol or other site enhancement oils on their physiques. He admits it?s very rare ? but it has happened on occasion.

We often see the results of using these kinds of oils on a bodybuilding physique. The freaks with bulging inhuman fake muscles or even more well trained bodybuilders with strange shaped peaks on certain muscles. But what happens to these people in the long term after injecting oils into their body? What are the actual health risks? How does the body absorb sythol after it expands in their body? Does it absorb it at all? These are all questions we wanted to ask Dr. O?Connor. As you can imagine, the answer isn?t pretty.

Yes, synthol does get absorbed in your body but this in itself can lead to certain complications. Some patients have had neurological complications leading numbness or even loss of motor ability. In rare cases the oil can infiltrate the blood stream and heart leading to potential deadly results. The most common negative side effect, though, seems to be infections. As seen in extreme cases when ?synthol freaks? have such bad infections they need amputation. Yes, that?s an extreme case ? but infections are certainly possible on a smaller scale for anyone who uses synthol.

The silver lining here seems to be that Dr. O?Connor truly receives very few patients who use synthol in the first place. While the freaks and the shocking headlines might bring a sense of urgency to the use of these substances ? it doesn?t seem to take hold in a major way the same way drugs like steroids or insulin have been adopted into the bodybuilding and fitness world.

https://youtu.be/8u30BMnElcw


----------

